
Ask HN: Are there any search engines domain-specific to programming? - BitwiseFool
I&#x27;ve become increasingly dissatisfied with how generic the results from Google, Bing, and DuckDuckGo have become when searching for programming related questions. Even when I try to use advanced querying these search engines seem to ignore what I put in quotes and return the most generic pages about the programming language itself:<p>See this example where I search for &#x27;C# &quot;?.&quot;&#x27; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?as_q=C%23&amp;as_epq=%3F.&amp;as_oq=&amp;as_eq=&amp;as_nlo=&amp;as_nhi=&amp;lr=&amp;cr=&amp;as_qdr=all&amp;as_sitesearch=&amp;as_occt=any&amp;safe=images&amp;as_filetype=&amp;tbs=
======
Davidbrcz
Hoogle for haskell

